# Can anybody recommend Olymberyl Stoves?



## daithi28 (10 Jan 2014)

Hi there,

We’re planning on removing our older inefficient back boiler and installing a boiler stove instead. Whilst looking at some of the more well known brands such as Stanley etc but we have noticed that a lot of the shops stock “Olymberyl” Stoves. They look the part and apparently they are good sellers, but I’m yet to hear of anybody who has installed one.

The incentive with Olymberyl is purely financial. e.g. we can get an Olymberyl Aidan 21kW boiler stove which provides Nominal Output of 12.5kW to water and 5.5kW to the room. for for €1,049 delivered (matt finish) or €1,249 (enamel finish).

Alternatively Stanley do their Reginald 20kW boiler stove with Max output 14kW to water and 5.5kW output to the room. But the price is €1,700 (matt finish) and €1,930 (enamel finish).

Whilst the Stanley is a better looking lump of iron, it cannot justify the huge difference in price. However I don’t want to run for a cheaper option if it is a poor performer or if it is of poor quality.

So can anybody recommend the Olymberyl or indeed any other boiler stove with a min 4kw to the room plus min 12kW to the rads which has a good reputation and which is good value?


----------



## JohnJay (11 Jan 2014)

Never heard of them.

But just make sure that spare parts are available for them. Someone close to me bought a less-known brand of stove a few years ago. When the glass broke, she discovered that spares were no longer available in Ireland and cost a few 100 to get it imported from somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Joe Kearney (16 Feb 2015)

Hi daithi28,
I'm also thinking of getting an olymberyl, but the price I saw was  €1400. Where did you get the price mentioned above?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## rayn (18 Feb 2015)

Check out Clearview stoves. I have one for 4 years now and it's great.


----------

